# Cheap lights for gigging from kayak?



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am wanting to try some gigging from my kayak next weekend around Ono Island and was wanting to get some cheap lights to use before I spend a lot of money on it. Does Wal-Mart or Bass Pro carry some that run off of AA batteries or something similar? How many do I need? 3? 1 on each side and one on front?


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

There's an article on YouTube where a guy used a $20 submersible spot light that he fixed to a pole. I believe it was a black and decker from wal-mart. It might be your best option for needing a cheap, battery powered unit in a hurry. I've been at it for years and still prefer one pole light when I'm running solo. After all, you can only look in one place at a time.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I just started a thread on some cheap LED lights, they might help. Good luck.


----------

